# Sassafrass



## bigfinepit (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone ever used it and if so what was the result?


----------



## themule69 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sassafrass is on the list of woods not to use. However people have used it and liked it. I found this on the subject  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/80316/sassafras-wood-question. You can us the search bar at the top of any page for more info.

I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome? It would also help if you would add your location to your profile.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bigfinepit (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks Mule. Good info!


----------

